
Show HN: PingStack.io – Simple uptime monitoring for websites and APIs - varlogix
https://pingstack.io
======
varlogix
The core idea could be the same but I am focusing on things like simplicity
and integrations like SMS, Whatsapp/Slack which could be more important for
certain segments

~~~
rkunde
Since you’re saying that simplicity is the goal, I would change the highest
tier to have unlimited SMS credits. Increase the price as needed.

~~~
varlogix
Thanks for the feedback. Will think about this.

------
jamieweb
Looks good, I currently use UptimeRobot for monitoring my own site and
servers, but I have put it on my list to sign up for this too - for extra
resiliency.

~~~
varlogix
Thanks!

------
zilian
Quick feedback : I just signed up for three apps. After a few minutes, I still
have 0% uptime indicated for each app. (they are online)

To make the service reliable, you should do an instant check upon monitor
registration to see the first data as soon as possible :)

~~~
varlogix
Sorry about that - this should not happen. Ideally, you should see data in
under a minute. Do reach out to me on support [at] my product's domain if you
still see this.

------
tarasmatsyk
Exactly an idea I had a year ago. I mean, there are more services that do it,
but very few of them do exactly one thing.

Good luck!

~~~
varlogix
Thanks!

------
lapnitnelav
Hey, cool albeit pretty simple idea. If I may, given the kind of target you
might have in mind, adding a referral program might make sense to organically
grow your user base for a relatively low cost.

~~~
varlogix
Thanks! I have thought about it, will consider this.

------
Wheaties466
Glorified nagios with sms integration? I don't mean to shit on your idea but
isn't this essentially just a front end for a nagios style project?

~~~
AznHisoka
I have been a developer for 15+ years and manage a production system. I have
no idea what nagios is.. and even if I did, I probably wouldnt care - I just
want someone to solve my problem of monitoring uptime.

I would use this if I wasnt already using Pingdom.

~~~
varlogix
If Pingdom stops working for you for whatever reason, do reach out to us.

------
jamieweb
It looks like it's having trouble checking the uptime of one of my IPv6-only
sites. Does it support IPv6?

~~~
easytiger
What's the value of an IPv6 only site?

~~~
jamieweb
It's for testing IPv6 connections. I also have an IPv4-only site for testing
IPv4 connections.

